# Sans chemise, sans pantalon ou presque



## Capri95 (19 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 👋 
Ce matin j'ai halluciné la maman me dépose le petit. Il n'avait pas de chaussette..
Je réagis au quart de tour, mais où sont les chaussettes ?
Et bien elle ne m'a même pas répondu ! 
Elle est partie quasi illico me laissant sur le cul !
Heureusement j'avais des chaussettes.
J'ai regardé dans le sac de change et bien il n'y a qu'un changé d'été ! 
Je viens de me rendre compte qu'il n'a pas non plus de veste.. je sors à 12h00 pour chercher une louloute à l'école. Il fait froid ce matin !
J'ai laissé un SMS mais rien.. 
Elle a une veste pour le petit, puisqu'elle lui avait déjà mis.
Je suis à deux doigts d'aller prévenir la PMI !
Après les repas c'est les vêtements, elle est sur qu'elle planète ?
J'ai beau lui répéter rien n' y fait..
J'ai mal au ❤ pour ce petit.
Le pire dans tout ça c'est que le petit tombe malade et il contamine les autres + mon fils.
Une solution les filles ?


----------



## kikine (19 Septembre 2022)

bonjour

oui désolant et oui prévenez la pmi
quelle solution refuser l'enfant... c'est ce que j'ai fait une fois (bon pas tout à fait pour les mêmes raisons)
un jour une maman arrive ça y est j'ai décidé que mes filles seraient propres elles n'ont pas de couches (début de contrat pas de change non plus) les gamines étaient déjà trempées dehors il ne faisait pas 10 degrés
je lui ai dit non non je ne prend pas vos filles comme ça vous faites demi tour avec vos enfant et vous revenez avec des couches et des vêtment propres et sec et du change....


----------



## Capri95 (19 Septembre 2022)

Elle est déjà en contact avec la PMI vu qu'elle emmène le petit au pédiatre de la PMI pour les rdv obligatoires.


----------



## Griselda (19 Septembre 2022)

Que ferais je?

Je commencerais par lui faire un SMS ou un mail AUX 2 PARENTS en écrivant quelque chose du genre: "Merci de verifier qu'il y a bien dans le sac chaque jour de quoi habiller votre enfant en fonction de la meteo donc prevoir les grands changements de temperatures de cette fin d'été. C'est important pour le confort et la santé de votre enfant. C'est important pour moi aussi car il est à craindre que la PMI juge comme un manquemant aux besoins de votre enfant."

Invoquer la PMI permettra de mettre du tiers dans cette situation: ce n'est pas que Nounou qui le dit mais les autorités.
En parler permettra que ces PE sachent que tu es en lien avec la PMI.

Quand je les tope, je ne leur dis pas que j'ai des chaussettes de rechange à lui mettre car je n'ai pas à avoir des vetements dans mon armoire (et plus je vais pallier à leur manquements et moins ils joueront leur role de Parents), c'est bien aux PE de me les fournir. 
Je leur dit que je sais que le matin on peut être débordé (je ne les agresse pas tt de suite ainsi ils écoutent ce que j'ai à dire) mais qu'il est indispensable d'avoir tout ce qu'il faut pour leur enfant alors on peut s'organiser en préparant la veille, tout comme on le fait pour soi-même n'est ce pas?! 

Si pas de réaction rapide à ce rappel à l'ordre, je contacte la PMI et ce pour plusieurs raisons:

- cet enfant mérite d'être traité correctement
- en tant qu'AM je collabore avec la PMI et je me DOIS de l'alerter en cas de suspicion de difficulté (c'est d'ailleurs écrit dans mon contrat et quand je lis cette partie aux PE je leur explique que d'ailleurs c'est une obligation de tous citoyens, eux moi...)
- si je ne le fais pas je deviens complice de manquements, qui est le premier stade de la maltraitance
- s'il arrive quoi que ce soit à cet enfant je pourrais être poursuivie si je n'ai rien dit alors que je savais
- souvent un simple coup de file de la PMI permet de rétablir la situation car alors le PE comprends que non chez l'AM, l'accueil "familiale" ne lui permet pas de faire n'importe quoi en toute impunité.

Si toujours pas d’amélioration je ne me contente pas d'une alerte par coup de téléphone mais bien par courrier RAR à la PMI pour garder une preuve que je l'ai fait et oui pourquoi pas renvoyer le Parent avec son enfant pour qu'il aille lui chercher chaussettes, chaussures, manteaux...


----------



## Griselda (19 Septembre 2022)

Elle est déjà en contacte avec la PMI?
Tant mieux, la PMI n'aura donc aucune difficulté à jouer son rôle.
Fort à parier que quand elle l'emmène elle fait attention à habiller son bébé correctement, c'est à dire avec des vêtements adaptés à la météo.
La PMI ne peut pas deviner qu'elle fait autrement chez toi si tu ne le lui dis pas.

Tu dis que tu dois sortir avec lui pour aller chercher un perisco. 
Je ne mettrais pas en avant cette obligation pro' d'un autre accueilli mais tout simplement que l'un des besoins d'un enfant est de sortir à l’extérieur autant que possible tous les jours, or ce n'est pas possible s'il n'a pas les vêtements adaptés. Ne pas te porter le matériel pour cet enfant rend impossible ta mission de garantir le plein épanouissement de cet enfant:
- soit il attrape froid et/ou ne peut pas marcher dehors car pas de chaussures
- soit je l'enferme à l’intérieure (et ses petits copains aussi par la même occasion)
Dans les 2 cas je ne respecte pas le besoins de cet enfant.


----------



## kikine (19 Septembre 2022)

> Elle est déjà en contact avec la PMI vu qu'elle emmène le petit au pédiatre de la PMI pour les rdv obligatoires.


et alors ?
ça ne veut pas dire que la pmi est au courant de ce qu'elle fait subir a son enfant....
ils font juste un suivi médical de visite obligatoire.. c'est a dire pas grand chose en fait


----------



## angèle1982 (19 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour et oui une super maman au top ... de la négligence !!! perso j'avais toujours des changes casquettes bonnets gants chaussettes etc ... pour le bien-être des petits accueillis je sais bcq ne seront pas OK avec çà !!! par contre je n'ai jamais eu de PE aussi laxistes je note dans le cahier de liaison et le lendemain c'était rectifié !!! oui appelez la PMI voir ce qu'elle en pense surement pas grand-chose ???


----------



## assmatzam (19 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Pour pallier à ce problème j'ai opté pour la solution de demander 2 changes complet adapté à l'âge et à la saison qui reste à la maison 

De ce fait si un enfant se salli ou n'est pas assez couvert j'ai ce qu'il me faut 

J'ai une commode dans leur chambre qui est réservée aux enfants 

Cela évite les oublis d'une part, et d'avoir un sac à langer pour chaque enfant à la maison 
Avec 4 accueillis imaginez la place qu'il me faudrait 

Si je dois changer un enfant, je rend le linge sale le soir et le parent me rapporte un change propre dès le lendemain matin 

À chaque vacances je rend tous et il me ramène des vêtements propres à ma reprise 

Et je n'ai jamais eu aucun problème en finctionnant ainsi


----------



## Chantou1 (19 Septembre 2022)

Idem Assmatzam

Les doudous, les tétines, les turbulettes je gère et fini aussi de se prendre la tête où se trouve le fameux doudou ou « l’unique » tétine etc

Et pour les couches tous les lundis prévoir un petit paquet … pour mettre dans leur casier.

Une fois une m’amène 4 paquets d’un coup ! Allez hop retour avant de passer ma porte des 3 en trop. « Oh je n’ai pas un hangar pour ses couches … «  😅

Bon malgré tout ce matin, une m’amène son fils comme en été … pas de blouson si l’on voulait sortir … elle s’en est rendue compte dans sa voiture que ça caillait 🤐🤕


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,  je n'ai pas de chaussettes. Quasiment JAMAIS. 

Prévenir la pmi pour cet oubli,  vous allez vous faire démonter..

Demandez des rechanges adaptés à la saison, le dialogue !  Pas de sms.


----------



## Griselda (19 Septembre 2022)

Comme Asmatzam je propose aux PE de me porter un ou 2 changes complets qui peut rester chez moi ou dans le sac au choix.
Quand il y a eut besoin de prendre dans les vetements de rechange, si ça reste chez moi, je note dans le cahier ce que j'ai pris et qu'il y a donc besoin de ramener dès le lendemain. Les Parents sont contents de l'aide que j'apporte en l'écrivant mais surtout ils font leur job de Parent.
Je n'ai jamais eut ce souci donc.

Mais quand il fait moins de 10° et que le Parent sort son petit dehors sans chaussettes c'est qu'il y a déjà un problème, non?! 
Est ce que ce Parent est lui même pieds nus par cette température? 
Si oui, simplement lui expliquer qu'un petit ne régule pas sa température aussi bien qu'un adulte donc il faut en tenir compte. 
Sinon c'est clairement de la maltraitance car ce qui vaut pour lui ne vaut pas pour son enfant, sachant que son enfant ne peut pas, par lui même, aller chercher des chaussettes dans l'armoire ou dire qu'il a froid.

On peut être débordé, on peut oublier, on peut oublier de prévoir que dans la journée la météo peut bouger par rapport à celle du matin mais quand l'enfant n'est déjà pas habiller comme il faut à l'instant T, il ne faut pas avoir honte d'insister sur les besoins de l'enfant car c'est au Parent se s'excuser, d'être gêné d'avoir ce loupé, pas à l'AM.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Septembre 2022)

Aujourd'hui il ne fait pas moins 10° !
Alors prevenir la pmi.. (au vu de ce que dit capri il y a d'autres choses), 

Les sms attention, cela peut se retourner contre vous, assimilés à du harcèlement,  il faut dans la mesure du possible privilégier le dialogue,  on a l'impression que ce n'est plus possible ?
Si c'est le seul oubli ce n'est pas dramatique,  cette maman a peut-être besoin d'aide ou a des soucis financiers ?


----------



## liline17 (19 Septembre 2022)

Métal, Griselda n'a pas dit qu'il faisait des températures négatives, mais qu'elles étaient en dessous de 10°.
Je ne contacterai la PMI que si c'était recurrent, et encore, faut voir, la plupart du temps, en cas de changement de saison, beaucoup de PE oublient d'adapter les tenues de leurs petits.
Le truc, c'est que la plupart des AM ont tendance à prendre bien soin de leurs enfants et de leurs petits accueillis, du coup, ça nous choque quand on voit de la negligence, mais ça fait parti de la vie, et il faut savoir faire avec, les enfants s'adaptent assez vite, et quand ils ont un rhume, le parent souvent à compris le message.
J'ai eu des PE qui ne couvraient pas assez leur enfant, pourtant, je leur disais,  j'avais par ailleurs beaucoup d'estime pour eux, lorsque nous sommes devenus amis, plus tard, elle m'a dit qu'elle avait réalisé qu'elle ne la couvrait pas assez pour chez moi, car elle l'a mettait en écharpe et dans sa cape de maman, et n'avait pas compris que dans ma poussette, c'était moins chaud.
Pas grave, je mettais une couverture par dessus


----------



## Capri95 (19 Septembre 2022)

Je demande régulièrement à cette maman des vêtements de saison, que je puisse garder chez moi.
Ça fonctionne un jour et le lendemain c'est oublié.
Aujourd'hui elle m'a téléphoné mais pas pour les bonnes raisons.
Je lui ai dit de me ramener des chaussettes et sa veste !
Elle est venue illico presto en s'excusant..


----------



## Petuche (19 Septembre 2022)

Moi un jour j'ai refusé un petit comme çà... Je n'avais jamais de change dans le sac, jamais! Tous les jours je reclamais.  Un matin le papa est arrivé avec le petit tout plein de vomi.  Il me dit ''excusez moi mais il a vomi son bib en venant dans la voiture " je lui réponds '' ben oui ça arrive mais vous m'avez mis des affaires dans le sac ?'' Et là il me répond '' Ha ben non je sais pas''. J'ai regardé dans le sac et ...RIEN😤. Alors je lui ai dit de ramener le petit, que je ne pouvais pas le prendre comme ça. Il me répond,  ha ben si je le ramène chez moi pour le changer je ne vous le ramène pas aujourd'hui. .. j'ai dit ''pas grave c'est vous qui voyez, mais pas de déduction de salaire, c'est de votre faute !''. Il a ramené le petit, l'a gardé la journée et pas de déduction de salaire. Peu de temps après j'arretais le contrat. Maintenant je demande toujours plusieurs changes que je garde chez moi. De temps en temps je vérifie la taille et s'ils sont bien de saison. Même chose pour les chaussettes. Parceque quand les petits ont des fuites et que ça coule sur les chaussettes on est bien embêté. ..


----------



## Orlhad (19 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. C'est clair que certains parents ne sont pas très vigilants sur les vêtements présents dans le sac de change ou alors ne se soucient pas trop de la tenue du jour et de son adéquation. Personnellement, j'ai un petit stock de vêtements de rechange et de quoi habiller les enfants dépourvus d'une tenue adaptée au temps et aux sorties. Rien de très luxueux, l'essentiel est constitué de récupération de mes anciens contrats. Cela ne m'empêche pas de faire des rappels aux parents concernés mais ça évite la galère de la robe à fanfreluche au parc ou de la tenue estivale par 10°.

Prévenir la PMI pour ce genre "d'incident" me semble un peu extrême. Pas sur qu'elle puisse solutionner la situation et vous risquez de créer des tensions avec les parents.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (19 Septembre 2022)

Ok j'avais lu moins 10. 
C'est sûr que nous avons toutes et tous un ressenti différent au froid.
Tu as solutionner le problème c'est bien.
Et avec l'hiver et les restrictions annoncées autant annoncer la couleur de suite !
Prévoir des vêtements chauds mais confortables.


----------

